# Best prices for Legoland tix and discount for Rainforest Cafe in Anaheim?



## Denise L (May 13, 2007)

Hello, we are headed to SoCal twice this summer. Once to Legoland and once to Disneyland. I'm trying to find the best prices for Legoland admission. Also looking for discounts to Rainforest Cafe in Downtown Disney.

LEGOLAND:

Costco has a 3-month pass for $48.49 adults, $38.99 children.

AAA has a 2nd day free pass for $46.75 adults, $37.00 children. Does anyone know if the 2nd day has to be right after the first?

Promo code 295-USAVE has 1-day passes for $40 each, adults or children.

RAINFOREST CAFE:

Join the Safari Club (though I can't find an online application) and save 10%

Any other ways to get a discount? I can get a Disneyland AP and I have a Disney VISA and AAA card. Do any of these cards offer a discount?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> RAINFOREST CAFE:
> 
> Join the Safari Club (though I can't find an online application) and save 10%
> 
> Any other ways to get a discount? I can get a Disneyland AP and I have a Disney VISA and AAA card. Do any of these cards offer a discount?



Denise - you have to join in person at a restaurant and there is a fee - $10 maybe?  You get a discount or a free appetizer and coupons via email.  The big advantage is that you can  make a Resv. and be seated immediately.  We did that last summer and were seated before people who had a 2 hour wait in the Downtown Disney restaurant.

Where are you staying?  email me 

Oh - I just thought of another discount for Rainforest.


----------



## joestein (May 14, 2007)

The food is SO BAD at the rainforest cafe, I can not imagine anyone wanting to join their club.


----------



## Denise L (May 14, 2007)

joestein said:


> The food is SO BAD at the rainforest cafe, I can not imagine anyone wanting to join their club.



I've never eaten there. The ambience looks like fun for the kids. Is the food worse than park food?


----------



## ricoba (May 14, 2007)

joestein said:


> The food is SO BAD at the rainforest cafe, I can not imagine anyone wanting to join their club.




I tend to agree that the food is bad and over priced.  

But for young children the ambience is quirky and a lot of fun.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 14, 2007)

Go to the RainForest Cafe in Costa Mesa, South Coast Plaza Mall.  Kids eat FREE on Wed. nites.  Double check the website, I think it is Weds. or Tues. nites that kids eat free.  Make reservations.


----------



## joestein (May 14, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I've never eaten there. The ambience looks like fun for the kids. Is the food worse than park food?



Some park is excellent (Busch parks for example) and some is just gross (six flags great adventure)

It falls close to the six flags quailty, but when you are in a park, you have limited choices, people actually choose to go there.

We have went there twice, once in Florida and once in NJ (Menlo Park Mall).  We cared for neither, but the kids did like the atmosphere.

Joe


----------

